

Frustrated Mom Creates ‘Ignore No More’ App To Get Teen Kids To Return Call - WritelyDesigned
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/08/15/frustrated-mom-creates-ignore-no-more-app-to-get-teen-kids-to-return-calls/

======
thret
Yes, I suppose that's a good idea? It doesn't solve the root problem though,
if your children ignore you then there are some parenting issues you need to
resolve.

